# Culdrose Airday



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

just an update, me and CC went to the Culdrose Airday, there's to much to see flying so visit http://www.airday.co.uk/html/Latest_News.html one minor problem, there was low fog cover so here's what actually flew

Sea king (role demonstration, it had to airlift a "wounded" man, exept it was so foggy you could only see the flair they used)
Chinook
Nimrod

a bit of a washout i think you'll agree................................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 1, 2004)

Ouch... sounds like a lot of fun...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

and even allot of the static displays weren't there, i was quite dissapointed as this was my first airshow and i really wanted to see the lancaster.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2004)

Out of all the aircraft that coudla flown, only those 3 went up??? Out of 19 possible???

Id request for my money back or something... Thats BS...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

i don't think that they'd be to happy with several thousand people asking for their money back, not everyone paid on the gate anyway, we had advanced tickets...........................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2004)

But still its a bunch of BS that they promote all these aircraft, and then give u squat...

And BTW, i was kiddin....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2004)

it was so foggy though, you could barely make out some of the massive green impossibly hard to miss hangars.................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2004)

With such a poor aircraft list, it seems crap to me anyway. I remember the air shows they had here, in Finningley, you had the works. It was great. And because my dad worked on the station, we got in for free.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2004)

it was very dissapointing but seening as it was my first airshow, i have nothing to compare it to.........................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2004)

Here they'd have F-15s, F-16s, Tornados, Lightnings, B-52s, C-130s, MiG-29s loads of stuff....it was great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2004)

i'm hoping (it's doubtfull however) to get up to the yeovilton airday (as i've mentioned) which looks like it's gonna be allot better..................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeovilton often has a few nice participant, but as an airshow I think it's still not very good at all, and overpriced. It's extremely overcrowded as well, access to the airfield is poor (long queues), the sun is shining right in your face meaning making pictures isn't very good at all, and the airshow isn't that close to the crowd, which although safe, does mean you'll benefit from taking a pair of binoculars with you.
But having said all that... as your second airshow it will certainly be worthwhile visiting and entertaining. And definitely heaps better than half a Chinook in the fog...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2004)

A Chinooks good anywhere. My dad probably fixed that Chinook at some point, that you saw Lanc. Unless it's one of those new ones and they've sorted them out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2004)

> Yeovilton often has a few nice participant, but as an airshow I think it's still not very good at all, and overpriced. It's extremely overcrowded as well, access to the airfield is poor (long queues), the sun is shining right in your face meaning making pictures isn't very good at all, and the airshow isn't that close to the crowd, which although safe, does mean you'll benefit from taking a pair of binoculars with you.
> But having said all that... as your second airshow it will certainly be worthwhile visiting and entertaining. And definitely heaps better than half a Chinook in the fog...



the funny thing was that the weekend before i went to the plymouth armed forces show on the hoe, and they had a hawk, tucano, tornado, nimrod, harrier and a chinook, so that FREE event that was closer that culdrose, had more flying that a proper airshow!!


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 14, 2004)

That sounded disappointing, Lancaster. I certainly know I would ask for my money back.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

in all fairness it did say in rather large type on the front that no refunds shall be given..................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2004)

it still sucks though......................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

I haven't been to an Airshow yet... But I so want to!
BTW Lanc, have you heard of the G-For-George exhibit ant the Australian War Memorial?


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 17, 2004)

Ive yet to go to an airshow too. But by 7 year old son is beginning to inherit my interests and when hes a bit older i'll take him to one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2004)

do you live near a major one??


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 17, 2004)

I live in Birmingham. Lots of places are easily accessible from there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2004)

you get all the best stuff at the NEC (and no, i'm not talking about airshows)..............


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 19, 2004)

I agree, as I work in a TVR dealership I go to a lot of the motorshows held there. Traffic becomes a problem though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

ohh, now i know there's a brummy here i can't make jokes about you *sniff* ................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 20, 2004)

Good. There is nothing I cant stand more than people who take the mickey out of others because they have a different accent.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2004)

people take the mic out of us all the time................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

i saw the seaking demonstration because i had a better seat than lanc...hehe.

And lanc, you forgot about the skyraider that taxied up the runway demonstrating its wing folding.

and another thing, the frecce tricolori come round and handed us leaflets, my uncle got one of the pilots autographs. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

> you forgot about the skyraider that taxied up the runway demonstrating its wing folding



actually no i didn't, it didn't do a flying display, so i didn't include it..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

but it was probably the best part of the display...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

i rather enjoyed the jetstreams taxing backwards...............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

right, the time is near for Culdrose's 2005 airday, which i am going to see as it's one of only two airshows i'm remotely near, after last years dissapointment i'm hoping this will will be better, the weather#s been very good recently but you can never trsut cornwall...........

this's what's on the bill this year, no lanc though 

Military Flying
Royal Air Force Aerobatic Team *
(Red Arrows)
Battle of Britain Memorial Flight *
(Dakota/ Spitfire x 2)
Hercules C130 * (quite looking forward to seeing this one)
Tornado F3 Display Team* 
Tornado GR4 x 2
Typhoon * REALLY wanna see this one)
Tucano * (i'm strangely attracted to this aircraft...)
Jaguar GR3A (one of my last chances to see a jag)
Chinook MK2 *
Puma HC1
E3D Sentry * (Fly thru) (really wanna see this one, they're so cool!)
C17 Globemaster (this's be great)
Tornado F3
Griffin
Squirrel
Nimrod MR2 (i love this plane)
Sea Harrier * (one of their last ever displays)
Black Hawks *
Falcon *
Jetstream*
Blackcats *
(Lynx)
Seaking Mk4/Mk5/Mk6/Mk7 *
Merlin Mk1 *
Lynx MK8
Royal Navy Historic Flight * (i can't wait to see the sea Fury again)
(Sea Hawk Seafury)
Grob Tutor
Red Devils *
(Army Parachute Team) 

Foreign Military
Royal Jordanian Falcons * (4 dudes in tiny planes, can't wait )
(Extra 300L x 4)
SF 260 Marchetti (Belgium)
AB412 (Dutch)
Lynx SH 14D (Netherlands)
Chinook (Netherlands)
Alouette lll (Ireland) (ugly as hell)
Tornado (Germany)
Atlantic (Germany)
Mi-8MTV (Lithuania) (a real helicopter!!)
MC-130P Hercules (USA) 

Civilian
Boeing Stearman *
(Utterly Butterly)
Turbulent Team *
Cessna 172
Piper PA –28 Cherokee
Let 410
Scout
Wasp
Percival Pembroke

*Displaying 

it's not the biggest airshow ever, but it's pretty good, i can't wait! most of my photos will be on film so unfortunatly i won't be able to get many on here if i can get any oh here at all!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

please, don't all pretend to appear interested at onece


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, we wont 

The Royal Jordanian Falcons are pretty good apparently. They were at RIAT and were really good apparently.

Two F-18 flew *low* over my house lastnight...


----------



## Glider (Jul 20, 2005)

You will enjoy the Red Falcons, thats a promise.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks to be a pretty good show, Lanc. Get pictures!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

i did, 3 rolls of film worth, none of which have been processed yet as i only just got back, and i will have no way of getting any of them on the computer here lol............

ok, so the night before, i forgot my sleeping bag so insted of staying in a tent, i slept in the car lol..............

so, i'm in the airbase on the airday, and the military police came over to me and stopped me!! they said that a member of the public had told them that i got in without paying!! so i showed the nice men my ticket!! and they sent me on my way, i thought they were coming over to take the camera out of my film and interrigate me for taking pictures of something i shouldn't have lol! 

then i went into a hangar, and there was a rowing competition. ok, so, you pay a pound, and you get a minute on this rowing machine to row as far as possible in that minute, i was in the boys under 18 catagory, and with a very, very impressive distance of 327m i won a plaque!! for having the best distance in my catagory!!

but, anyway, onto the planes!!

the BBMF in the form of two spits and the Dak were supposed to put in an appearance, but, just like they did at every other airshow i've ever been too, they canceled!!

i was blown away by the size of the C-17!! it was huge!! it made the nimrod look the size of a fighter!!

the red arrows were amazing, i've never seen flying that good before........

the Eurofighter was loud, but good! 

the royal jordainian falcons were much better than i expected lol

saw one of the last ever sea harrier displays, very emotional!

no E3 either, which i was quite looking forward too lol

over all it was an amazing day and well worth it!!


----------



## Crippen (Jul 20, 2005)

glad to hear that you had a great day lancs, it sounded really good, look forward to the pics.
See all that farm work paid off.... a plaque hey... woohoo! well done you.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds like you made a good day of it. It seems that it was a good show. Lookinf forward to the pics.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Piccies please.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

> the red arrows were amazing, i've never seen flying that good before........



Never seen the Frecce Tricolori obviously


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

no i haven't..........

and as i stated in my previous post, i was using 35mm film in the camera (alas, the memory card didn't seem to want to fit in ) and so, unless i get them, at extra cost to myself, put onto a CD at the processors, as i cannot scan them i won't be able to get them on my computer, they shall remain in my photo album!!


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2005)

Lanc, sounds like you had a good day and enjoy the photo's. 
I have fun memories of Culdrose as thats where I learnt to glide and did a lot of growing up. 
Wish I had been there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds like a fun day, would have been nice to be there. Enjoy the photos, hopefully you should have some good ones.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

So no pics, eh lanc?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

I could charge him a quid a time to use my scanner. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

or i could use if for free.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Well then stop gabbing and get scanning!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

i haven't even taken the films to the processers yet


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Slow poke.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

well i wanna take this disposable camera at the same time, but i have 7 pictures to use up on it, but i don't know what of :-K


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Lemmings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

where do i find me one of them??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

No idea. Azerbaijan?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2005)

Try Scandanavia or maybe Scotland??....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

for me life does not exist east of dorset


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Your missing out  Southampton has some nice snooker clubs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i've never boon into a snooker club........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

I've never boon in one either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

ok, got the photos, and the ones of aircraft on the ground are ok, the ones in flight though are a bit too far away, apart from the C-130 which gave some good pictures!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

the 2006 airshow was yesterday, it's getting pretty much the same every year now although i finally got to see PA474 in the metal, she's a little shorter and fatter than i pictured her but otherwise she's perfect in every way


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> she's a little shorter and fatter than i pictured her but otherwise she's perfect in every way



I bet you say that to all the girls


----------

